# Best Top Coat?



## americanclassic (Nov 29, 2012)

I almost never use top coats because for some reason, the ones I've tried actually make my polish chip off even faster. 





^I did my nails yesterday and decided to use Seche Vite over it--this is a pic from today :/. I if I hadn't used a top coat, it would have lasted at least a few days longer.

I don't know if I'm just applying them wrong, or if the ones I bought were just duds. What's your favorite top coat brand? Is there a certain procedure I need to follow to make the mani last longer (e.g. do I have to use a base coat when using a top coat)? Thanks!


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh no! I heard that was such a great top coat and was going to try to get my hands on it next week! I just started a job where chipped nails are a big no-no, so I'd love to see what people reply.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 29, 2012)

I just found this: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130451/best-top-coat-help-me-get-my-julep-to-last

There are some great tips in there, including some on getting the Seche Vite to work!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 30, 2012)

If you aren't using a base coat and a top coat, your polish will def chip fast. I use a base coat, let dry. Then 2 coats of polish letting it dry in between coats. Then Seche vite on top and it lasts for days. Sometimes chipping also depends on the brand and quality of polish you use. I recently did a Color Club polish manicure using the steps above, and it did not chip for 8 days! Also, Zoya polish does not mix with Seche Vite, so for Zoya polish I use the Zoya base and top coats. Zoya also sells a 'color lock system' that you might have luck with using on any polishes. Hope this helps!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 30, 2012)

I've been getting the same thing happening with Seche Vite+ color club, I've had a great experience with Seche Vite, until I used it with Color Club, it always peels badly, the nail polish just comes off of my nail :S it's bad...idk which is the problem...


----------



## lolaB (Nov 30, 2012)

Different bc/tc combos work for different people, but I've always had luck with Butter London Hardwear tc and Barielle Hydrating Ridge Filler bc


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the info everyone! I'll look into a good basecoat then.Does OPI work pretty well with Seche Vite? If not, what brands do?



> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just found this: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130451/best-top-coat-help-me-get-my-julep-to-last


 I had no idea your polish was supposed to be wet when you apply the topcoat. I'll def try this next time!


----------



## chrisgale200 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have never heard about basecoats!! New for me!!


----------



## brennn (Dec 1, 2012)

The TC that I have grown to favor over SV is the Poshe Quick Dry TC.  I feel like you get the same very quick drying time and high glossy shine of SV in a thinner (less gel-like) formula. Like SV, you apply it when polish is still wet &amp; it will dry to the touch in about a minute, and fully harden in about 5.  It also doesn't get thick and goopy like SV can once you've used about 1/2 of the bottle, so you can get more use out of the bottle without having to use a polish thinner to restore it. 

A non-quick drying TC is CND Super Shiney.  I'll put this on over dry polish a couple days after polishing my nails to extend the wear time. 

Before I begin doing my nails, I wipe them with a little bit of acetone polish remover on a cotton pad to remove any oils that may be present. For base coats, I like the CND Stickey or Orly Bonder; both dry tacky to help the polish stick to the nail.  

I hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## KimberlyP (Dec 1, 2012)

Often chipping is because of the base coat, or lack of. I have been a Seche girl for almost 20 years!! Then, I discovered Lumos by Famous Names LLC. I will NOT be going back to Seche!! I use both the base and top coat and get tons of mileage from my manicures. Famous Names website says you have to be licensed to order it. But if you email them they will let you know where you can find it or order it from them.


----------



## ecru (Dec 2, 2012)

Like the OP, I find that Seche Vite will make my nails chip faster than without any top coat. I wonder if using the same brand of top coat as the nail polish would prevent this.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 2, 2012)

My favorite is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri. It really does dry super fast, leaves your nails nice and shiny, and helps prevent chips.


----------



## Karmakarmen (Dec 3, 2012)

Try the new sephora X polishes, the base and top coat are amazing. Also very quick drying.


----------



## SalJ (Dec 6, 2012)

I love Seche Vite because it dries super quickly and is lovely and shiny.

But I know that a lot of people don't like it because it does react badly with some polishes (I'm told that it doesn't work well with Zoya, but as someone who is not a Zoya fan, it's never been a problem). It might be a good idea to have a couple of different top coats.

You definitely need a base coat to help the polish stay on longer and also, when you are apply your colour coats and your top coat, it helps if you cap the top of the free edge as well. This will help delay tip wear, which can cause chipping. Base coat also helps protect your nails against staining from darker colours.


----------



## Marj B (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chrisgale200* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never heard about basecoats!! New for me!!


 Oh yes! You need a good basecoat especially if you use dark or bright colors so your nails don't discolor badly. It also helps the polish last if you use a good base coat and top coat. I use NailTek foundation2 as my base because it is making my nails stronger. My nails were peeling really bad until I started using it. Anyway then I use Seche Vite for my top coat. I love it because it does dry the polish fast as it dries fast itself. 

Maybe basecoats make the polish adhere better because it makes the nails so smoothe.


----------



## vanillei (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yes! You need a good basecoat especially if you use dark or bright colors so your nails don't discolor badly. It also helps the polish last if you use a good base coat and top coat. I use NailTek foundation2 as my base because it is making my nails stronger. My nails were peeling really bad until I started using it. Anyway then I use Seche Vite for my top coat. I love it because it does dry the polish fast as it dries fast itself.
> 
> Maybe basecoats make the polish adhere better because it makes the nails so smoothe.


 totally agree, base coats are my best friends


----------



## coolcell (Dec 24, 2012)

I just bought my second bottle of Out The Door top coat. It's my favorite and I use it with nearly every mani!


----------

